# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Rock am Ring/Rock im Park

## downKill

na wollt mal wissen ob einer von euch dort hinkommt?

bzw. hat einer ne meinung dazu welcher besser is?

----------


## freakazoid

i überleg a scho 
allerdings wenn i fahr dann nur park 
ring is ma zu weit 
und ausserdem eh fast die selben bands

----------


## KAI

Nix Rock im irgendwo --> Southside oder Hurricane! Vieeeel besser!

----------


## downKill

ih glaub ih fahr park jedenfalls

----------


## freakazoid

alle drei tage ?

----------


## Haiflyer

100 euro die scheiß karte. DISTURBED hätten mich interessiert aber 100 euronen is zu arg. da bekomm ich ja 2 neue felgen von )

----------


## downKill

jo wenn ih da scho hinfahr dann gscheit

----------


## freakazoid

disturbed kommen nach wien auch ... 
is sicher billiger

----------


## Haiflyer

eben.

----------


## TiSpOkEs

ich komm wnen endlich mal die scheiss vip karten kommen. wnen die net kommen, komm ich auch net. keien 100 euro über. aber geil is es schon. 3 tage suff und party

----------


## babi

habts ihr für mich a url für münchen

----------


## freakazoid

www.rockimpark.de

----------


## babi

jajaaj freak ned lachen so blond bin i a wieder ned dass ichs ned in google eingeben kann 
nur des witzige is dass dann immer nürnberg kommt wennst genau schaust *augenverdreh*

----------


## Red

Was willst na mit München? Rock im Park ist immer in Nbg, und Rock am Ring ist am Nürburgring in der Eifel.Und ich bin definitiv bei R. I. P.!

----------


## downKill

kennts ihr noch ne adresse wo ma für innenraum/arena karten bekommt ih bräucht no 2?

außer bei ebay?

----------


## Red

haha.  

Machs wie die anderen, stell dich vors Stadion mitm Schild "Karten gesucht".

----------


## TiSpOkEs

eben oder dnan FR gleich mittags an der kasse am stadion. sonst halt schwarzhandel vorm gelände aba da is gtlaube ebay billiger

----------


## downKill

jo ebay wird wohl der letze weg für innenraum sein

najo nächstes mal bissi früher =)

----------


## TiSpOkEs

waren vor 3 wochen schon ausverkauft. denke mal 2 tage vorher kannste auf GONG noch welche gewinnen. tribüne is aba au chillig. is billiger und du kannst sitzen und dich da zusaufen

----------


## RideOn

freak wann kommt disturbed nach wien?

----------


## chilifresser

am 4 juni!!!!!!

----------


## RideOn

ins planet?

des is doch dei burzeltag! oder donnerstag?

----------


## chilifresser

jep des is mein burzeltag aber der 4 is net donnerstag sondern mittwoch!!:!))

hast du net heut geb :Smile:  wenn ja dann happy birthday to you, feliz cumpleano!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RideOn

jo hatte gestern, danke chili

----------


## freakazoid

ois guade 

gehst du disturbed ?

----------


## babi

nachträglich alles gute 
da labello spitzt sich schon schön langsam

----------


## Wohli

Alles Gute!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RideOn

najo zeit hätt ich schon. , nur allein is fad  kommst leicht nach wien?

@babsi: sag wennst fertig bist dann schick ihn mir, ich zahl auch das porto! 

danke für die glückwünsche!

----------


## freakazoid

i bin schwer am überlegen 
ob i ned spontan runterfahr ...

----------


## RideOn

wo is des konzert, im planet music? vorbands?auf der planet homepage steht nix von disturbed!

----------


## freakazoid

in der arena glaub i ...

----------


## pagey

arena open air, disturbed is "nur" support von Q.O.T.S.A.i bin ned dort !

----------


## RideOn

aasssooo! arena, gibts da überhaupt no kartn!

und was is q.o.t.s.a.

----------


## freakazoid

queen of the stone age ?

----------


## RideOn

aha, na geh, des passt ja voll net zu disturbed! hmm, muss i mir überlegen, sag halt bescheid freak!

----------


## pagey

-> www.arena.co.at/AWU/index.php...on=SHOW&id=598

----------


## freakazoid

jo passt 

i sags da morgen

----------


## RideOn

queens of the stone age reizt mich nicht besonders, zahl ja auch für die restlichen bands!

----------


## babi

ADRESSE SCHICKEN GGGGGGGGGG

----------


## RideOn

meinst das jetzt ernst?

----------


## downKill

oida nur noch FEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

jeder der ned da war:SATS ES DEPPERD=)

nur noch FETTT=)

metallica so abgegangen etc =)))))

----------


## v1per

i ois ned so metallica fan: MIAA WUAAAAASCHT =P

----------


## downKill

ih war eig ah ned soo der metallica fan

aber da gehts so auf da is da dann egal ob dir die musik daugt oder ned =)

----------


## AXL

i war auch ned dort :P
aba i war auch nie metallica fan, aba die neue single (und wahrscheinlich auch die ganze platte) is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo geil! vor allem als selber schlagzeug spieler find ich st.anger nur geil!

----------


## pagey

hm....aus deiner sicht axl kann ichs verstehen aber ich kann mir die neue metallica ned anhören,,,habs 4-5 mal durchlaufen lassen und es is echt grausam...sehr geil gespielt meiner meinung nach (bin kein musiker), aber der gesang is grausam, passt einfach icht zum sound und is bei jedem song gleich...grausam...das was früher metallica ausgemacht hat fehlt einfach...würd die platte lieber nur als instrumental hören !

----------


## downKill

oiso pagey so gesehen wäest dann dort gold richtig gewesen *g*

so laut wie die gitaristen reingehämmert haben hast an sänger eh scho fast nimmer ghört *g*

bei dir iron maiden songs wars noch extremer*g*

----------

